# Sound in After Effects ?



## Dustin84 (17. August 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe eine wave Datei in mein After Effects Projekt geladen und dann in meine Komposition gepackt. Aber der Sound läßt sich nicht abspielen ? Woran liegt das ?

Gruß
Dustin


----------



## Mark (17. August 2006)

Hi!

Nur mal in's Blaue getippt, da der Wissensstand nicht bekannt ist:
Du mußt a) eine Komposition / Vorschau / Ram-Vorschau oder b) eine Komposition / Vorschau / Audiovorschau erzeugen ... "Space", also "Abspielen" reicht alleine nicht...

Liebe Grüße,
Mark.


----------



## meta_grafix (19. August 2006)

Moin,

probiere mal das Komma auf dem Ziffernblock.

Gruß


----------

